# Wood to metal bond



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I want to glue some bolts to wood to make a mobile base.

JB Weld or Devcon Expoxy or something entirely else to glue metal to wood.

Thanks

SB


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Try looking here...

http://www.thistothat.com/cgi-bin/glue.cgi?lang=en&this=Metal&that=Wood


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, JB Weld is on the list and that is what I have.

Thanks

SB


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi SB,

Why not run the bolts through the wood and recess the heads? Or am I missing something?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

Pickup some sex screws, then you don't need any glue at all.. Office Max ,made for book bindings so to speak 

===


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

OK Bob. Just what are sex screws?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

hahahahaha one male and one female 
They work on many projects ..they come with a flat pan head screw the norm.. very thin head.
====



AxlMyk said:


> OK Bob. Just what are sex screws?


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Sex screws? How much? How many will I need.

to hell with woodworking.

sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

actually not a bad idea. But I need 5/16 inch. Where can you get them?

SB


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI Sb,

McFeely's may carry them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

5/16" in diam. or long, office max/office depot just about any one that sells book binding stuff....they also sale them in some electronic stores for stand offs, if you have any old computers around you can sometimes find them holding the motherboard in place...
Like a AC/DC sex stand off  LOL 

========



S Bolton said:


> actually not a bad idea. But I need 5/16 inch. Where can you get them?
> 
> SB


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm missing something here. What are you making Steve?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here Axlmyk,

Post 1:

"I want to glue some bolts to wood to make a mobile base".


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

nickao65 said:


> Here Axlmyk,
> 
> Post 1:
> 
> "I want to glue some bolts to wood to make a mobile base".


That's the part I'm not getting.
What are the bolts for? Wheels or brackets?


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I have changed directions. I want to make a mobile base with casters mounted like the one shown in the photo. I am now going to use the big screws shown.

I always make things way to complicated.

Got the drill press running well again thank to the helpful advice found here.

Thanks

sb


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

> I always make things way to complicated.


I have heard that about Lawyers.


----------

